# Prototype Seat?



## Baldy Jeff (Feb 11, 2013)

I've had this stored away for yrs. Checkout that tag! Any ideas?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 11, 2013)

With the pan welded like that...I would say so!!! Very cool!!!!!


----------

